# Humotech hgh



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey guys ive been speaking with my supplier he says he can get 100iu humotech hgh, supposed to be uk manufactured and made to order.

has anyone got any experience with this product or heard of it before?


----------



## Big_D (Feb 18, 2016)

Never heard of this gh is it meant to be pharmacy gh? Sure it will just be relabled generic take the plunge run for a few week then get bloods done


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

@Pscarb have you heard of this?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sustanation said:


> @Pscarb have you heard of this?


 no mate never heard of it and according to google nor has many others no GH is made to order its far to much of a costly thing to make to order....


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up it sounded a bit weird to me


----------



## Dr green (Sep 25, 2016)

I have some of this myself. Been off high fir some time. Currently on day 5 of 4iu per day. Usual effects and symptoms of any other brands I've had before


----------



## Hurambe_lifts (Nov 7, 2016)

laup said:


> Hey guys ive been speaking with my supplier he says he can get 100iu humotech hgh, supposed to be uk manufactured and made to order.
> 
> has anyone got any experience with this product or heard of it before?


 dragging up an old thread but did you use these mate


----------



## ATN (Dec 3, 2016)

Hey people, I also have a humo-tech 100iu freeze dried but I'm not looking to take it till I'm 100% as there's no comment or research on this product no where online, so my question to dr green how's it been since then mate? Has it worked?


----------

